# Bee Moths?



## Salt4Lifer (Jun 1, 2013)

So, being from Indiana and growing up freshwater catching bluegill, redear, crappie, bass, etc., I thought I would take up a buddies invite and fish his private pond for some 'gills for a dinner or three.
Talking at work about technique and bait n such, I quickly realized no one around here has heard of bee moths (larva)? or even red worms? Beyond crickets, what do you all use for (live) bait around here for 'gills and what bait shop can I buy some at? Planning on going this saturday.
Thanks!


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

I throw in a slice of bread followed by a cast net and it works every time.
pick out the big ones I need and put the rest back unharmed. = 60 sec fishing


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

I have not met anyone down here who does not know what a red worm is. However, why would you want to use those tiny little worms when you can get night crawlers just as easy? Plus, they are easier to put on a hook, and one worm makes two baits. And then we have crickets and meal worms, grubs, lizards, pieces of bologna, bread, blades of grass, and a variety of small plastics and lures that work great. As for a bee moth, never heard of it. Your best bet is to go flip a log and use anything that moves as bait. Have fun! O*D*W


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Up here in Wisconsin waxies (wax worms) are the go-to bait for most people. I always use waxies or crappie minnows.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Wax Worms	Galleria Mellonella
These larva also known as Bee Moth Larvae are one of the most popular live baits on the market today for panfish. These hardy bugs can last a couple weeks at room temperature. This bait is used in the Summer or Winter and is very clean, great for the kids in the family as they last more than one fish. Available year round.


----------



## Salt4Lifer (Jun 1, 2013)

A nightcrawler is just too much for a little 'gills mouth, but you put a bee moth or two on a #8 baitholder hook and it's hook up every time. Glad to see red and meal worms down here though...plus crickets. I was googling bait shops to see what they carried and couldn't get any info and panicked and had to ask. 
HisName, in all my years, I had never thought about a cast net before lol classic! Although where I'm from it would be illegal, you could fill a stringer with one throw. 

Thafish, do you guys have "mousies" and "spikes" up there as well?


----------



## Crazy Old Phil (Aug 29, 2014)

I like mousies, they got that cute little tail on them!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I have made my own version of those wax worms with feed maggots before. Just let some corn sour in a bucket with a little water and the flies will come lay eggs. When they get big enough just wash them off and use them. Excellent bait for Redbellies.


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

Crickets. Also the smallest size of beetle spin. You will need a spinning rod and reel with very light fluoro or mono (6 to 8 lb test) to throw the beetle spin but the bigger bluegills will usually hammer it. White or yellow work great. Reel it as slow as you can and still keep the blade turning.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Red worms are not the same as wigglers, but wigglers are the worms that are available locally, they are a mid size worm and make great bait for any pan fish.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Crickets, earthworms, wigglers,red worms, in that order for my bream fishing on our rivers...But spring and summer it's usually a popping bug and fly rod.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Salt4Lifer said:


> Thafish, do you guys have "mousies" and "spikes" up there as well?


Yeah bro we do. I work at a tackle shop here & we've been selling a lot of mousies & spikes lately for ice fishing for crappies. 

We also sell a variant of the spike that we call "red spikes." They're super bright red & are killer baits as well.


----------



## Salt4Lifer (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys! Now I have an idea of what type of 'gill bait is around here. And got a little homesick not being able to ice fish at the same time. ThaFish has the best of both worlds! I've used the red spikes too :thumbup:


----------

